# Win8.1 HomeGroup icon appears, disappears



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I've noticed that sometimes there is a homegroup icon on my desktop, sometimes there isn't. For example a couple hours ago when I turned on my computer, there was a homegroup icon on my desktop, but on this new startup it is gone.

Does it have anything to do with when my roommate's desktop is on/off?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i too noticed it in my desktop sometimes but not always.
i will investigate and find out


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

LeftIsTrembling said:


> I've noticed that sometimes there is a homegroup icon on my desktop, sometimes there isn't. For example a couple hours ago when I turned on my computer, there was a homegroup icon on my desktop, but on this new startup it is gone.
> 
> Does it have anything to do with when my roommate's desktop is on/off?



That could very well be. I have all my shares disabled expect for the printer....other wise I have never seen that icon you speak of.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

yes the icon comes up if you have not set it up properly.
once shares are selected and set the message requiring your action will go away. after that it may not come up.
i saw an yellow notice to define my shares.
after sharing changes i made it kept quiet.
hope it does not come up again.


----------

